# reeds beach



## jfd67 (Jun 20, 2006)

Any thing happening at reeds beach. I was thinking of making a trip down there next weekend:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hit and miss*

Early in April and May it was really good. Haven't heard much. Clams and blood worms were the baits of choice. If ya have lures like bombers etc bring them to. The school bus color and striper were working the best.


----------

